
Preparing for the Interview... What to ask employers - danw
http://devlicio.us/blogs/jim_bolla/archive/2007/09/10/finding-a-new-job-week-2-preparing-for-the-interview-what-to-ask-employers.aspx
======
martin
"What does your organization do?"

This is a terrible question. No sane employer would hire somebody who can't be
bothered to spend two minutes skimming the company's web site before the
interview.

~~~
run4yourlives
I would think that the question would be tweaked given a website read. I think
the idea is that you're interested in the core business, not just being a IT
drone.

------
ideas101
The other things that you may ask your employer is like:

1\. What is the vision and mission of your company and your IT organization?
(this will give you the clear picture about the company and how committed they
are to achieve their targets)

2\. Do you offer flexihours? Can I work from home? (this will give you how
much co. thinks about their employees and whether they are forward looking)

3\. What are your plans for next 2 to 3 years? (this will give perspective of
your growth in the company)

4, How many employees are you planning to hire in next 6months? (this will
give you an idea whether company is growing)

